# Soft Flame Lighter



## workinghard1713 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm interested in buying a nice soft flame lighter. I currently have a Xikar Axia double flame torch but I use the cheap Bics to avoid scorching the foot. I have read a couple of threads out there that recommend the Xikar EX (Exodus), but what do you guys have in rotation or what's on your wishlist under a $150.00.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

As far as soft flames go I want a im corona double corona lighter. Also has the dual flame. Love the styling. As far as jet go I just ordered a blazer 207 but I still want a ST Dupont maxijet. I use a jet right now for everything.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have the Exodus as well as other soft flame lighters....the thing about the Exodus is that the flame is stronger than most other soft flames...it lights in half the time...it doesn't flame out and it's got a lifetime warranty. You can usually get these for $25-$35 on the auctions. If you are in a situation where it's too windy carry a Ronson or one of the Lotus 25 lighters where you get a soft flame/torch.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Get an I.M. Corona Double Corona. You'll be happy you did..Best soft flame lighter in your price range by far. (My opinion)


----------



## workinghard1713 (Dec 22, 2010)

Jbrown the Corona Accord looks good for a soft flame. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like a mini double. I just like the double soft flame. First one I seen was in a CA video and I thought I have to have one of those. Still haven't bought one but I'm shopping for the best prices.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

johnmoss said:


> Get an I.M. Corona Double Corona. You'll be happy you did..Best soft flame lighter in your price range by far. (My opinion)


Can you post a couple pics of the lighter with a shot of the flame? Can't find any pics of the thing lit. And there are no videos on youtube of it either. When you got it was it charged or did you have to fill it?


----------



## workinghard1713 (Dec 22, 2010)

What do you guys think about Prometheus flint lighters? The Prince has a dual soft flame. Below is info from Prometheus' website.


Prince, msrp $75.00
dual flame, flint

2.70 in x 1.10 in x 0.40 in
69 mm x 28 mm x 12 mm





Two Flames From The Dual Flame 
Nozzle Merge To One Wide Flame


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Can't help with that. Haven't heard a whole lot about prometheus lighters.


----------



## dboggny (Nov 4, 2010)

I have both the IM Corona Double Corona and the Xikar EX. I like them both. I have an affinity for the Corona becuase of the flint ignition. I have lousy luck with these electronic pezio whatever lighters. That Promethius Prince looks very interesting also and its several dollars less then the Corona. Good things about the Corona, however: top notch excellent construction and a lifetime warranty policy. The two nozzles are opposite each other so they make a very wide flame.
I like the Xikar because of the strength of the flame, however, as always happens to me, the ignition on these ligthers craps out on me eventually.
I dont know anything about that prince lighter but it looks interesting and I wish I had seen it before becuase the price is lower then the Corona. Sorry if i rambled.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

workinghard1713 said:


> What do you guys think about Prometheus flint lighters? The Prince has a dual soft flame. Below is info from Prometheus' website.
> 
> Prince, msrp $75.00
> dual flame, flint
> ...


I've had plenty of Prometheus lighters in the past and from my own observation they had a shelf life of about 6 months to a year. As far as flint type lighters go understand that you will have to replace them with use. Everybody has different likes and dislikes so it's up to the individuals to go and handle them before buying them if possible...nothing worse than to buy it and then hate it and then have to return it.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Xikar EX for the warranty, and it seems to go for a long tome without refueling. Can't beat the warranty. And I think they claim it to be windproof, but I have not used it outside yet to know how well that works.


----------



## workinghard1713 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok I went back to the Prometheus website and they have a two year warranty while the Corona and Xikar have a lifetime warranty. I will try to track down a B&M so that I can see these three lighters in person.

Thanks Again


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

IM Corona for sure! Here are some pics: low and medium


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I have the Exodus as well as other soft flame lighters....the thing about the Exodus is that the flame is stronger than most other soft flames...it lights in half the time...it doesn't flame out and it's got a lifetime warranty. You can usually get these for $25-$35 on the auctions. If you are in a situation where it's too windy carry a Ronson or one of the Lotus 25 lighters where you get a soft flame/torch.


+50! :nod:

Listen to Uncle Gary!

The Exodus is the freaking Bombdiggity!

It has a coil that heats up to relight the flame if it blows out. 
In heavy winds that doesn't really help us cause the flame is all over the place.... then we must use a torch. 
But other than that they are the best!

We can hold our stick 3" or more above the soft flame and heat the tobacco to avoid a scorch and they still light it up way faster than other soft flames.
Far better than the soft flame of any of the dual flame (soft and/or torch) lighters!

Plus it has a great thumb wheel for on the fly adjustments!

Best wishes!

_
Dafiddla

.
_


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Look for the ping lighters on cbid. They are ST Dupont knock offs, and cheap. I bought a couple for $16.


----------



## Senate1123 (Mar 30, 2008)

YouTube - Ever Torch Operation

Best of both worlds!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Corona Pipe Master Black Matte Pipe Lighter : Elighters.com

Corona Old Boy Black Matte Pipe Lighter : Elighters.com

My favorite soft flames, I don't own these but I have used them; both very nice, and there on my wish list.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> +50! :nod:
> 
> Listen to Uncle Gary!
> 
> ...


+1 Exodus is an awesome soft flame lighter.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I have the exodus and it's an awesome lighter!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

ckay said:


> Look for the ping lighters on cbid. They are ST Dupont knock offs, and cheap. I bought a couple for $16.


Oh thank god somebody is recommending these. I bought one blindly the other day and haven't found a single mention of them since.

Should be here next tuesday for me to play with.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> +50! :nod:
> 
> Listen to Uncle Gary!
> 
> ...


Fiddla! Nice haven't seen you in a bit.

But, +1 - got my EX actually a few days back and I am in love with it. Such great construction, looooove the flame, and hey, the cap flips and makes a wonderful noise... which means I'm constantly clicking it open and closed. And yes, the wife hates that. A lot...


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

My favorite lighter hands down is the Xikar EX. 

If you already have a normal Zippo, a cheap alternative is the Thunderbird soft flame butane insert for Zippos. Works and looks great!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll toss in another vote for the Xikar EX (Exodus). It's got a very strong soft flame and is nearly windproof, more so than other "windproof" torches I've used. I like the wheel adjustment, too. Good stuff! They retail (online, anyway) for $50, but I picked mine up on a Monster Mash Up for $37. You can probably get one for a little cheaper on the devil site if you're patient.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I have the Exodus as well as other soft flame lighters....the thing about the Exodus is that the flame is stronger than most other soft flames...it lights in half the time...it doesn't flame out and it's got a lifetime warranty. You can usually get these for $25-$35 on the auctions. If you are in a situation where it's too windy carry a Ronson or one of the Lotus 25 lighters where you get a soft flame/torch.


F**kin' Gary..........
Every time I read one of your damn post, it cost me $$$$$$$

Hope your happy..........


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> F**kin' Gary..........
> Every time I read one of your damn post, it cost me $$$$$$$
> 
> Hope your happy..........


What are friends for...lol. Right now there are a couple of lighters on auction for $25 and they are worth every cent. I'll be happy once you're happy with it, how's that? :yo:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

What's weird about good lighters is that it seems insufficient to have just one. I've got a cheapy torch, a Xikar EX, and a few cheap butane soft flames (made by Ronson) but I still find myself checking out other lighters that show up on specials.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i've been thinking of getting a soft flame ligher for a while now. i think i will look for an exudus from the great feed back on the forum. It's nice and affordable. some of us can't justify 170 for a lighter :smile:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

jswaykos said:


> What's weird about good lighters is that it seems insufficient to have just one. I've got a cheapy torch, a Xikar EX, and a few cheap butane soft flames (made by Ronson) but I still find myself checking out other lighters that show up on specials.


You got that right...31 lighters and I have an auction on the Xikar Crossover that is looking pretty good for about $26...sick!!!!:banghead:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Cigary said:


> You got that right...31 lighters and I have an auction on the Xikar Crossover that is looking pretty good for about $26...sick!!!!:banghead:


Because of this thread i put in a bid on an Xicar Exudus soft flame lighter, just won it for $25. This forum indirectly costs me lots of money :smile:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> Because of this thread i put in a bid on an Xicar Exudus soft flame lighter, just won it for $25. This forum indirectly costs me lots of money :smile:


$25 is a great value for an Exodus! I'd have happily paid the full $50. In fact, I was about to but the Monster Mashup just so happened to have 'em on sale that fateful morning. You won't regret it, and because it's guaranteed for life, you've just purchased your last lighter!

Until you want another one, that is.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Senate1123 said:


> YouTube - Ever Torch Operation
> 
> Best of both worlds!


I have this lighter because there are times when out and about on a golf course, (of one type or another) I only want to carry one lighter. 
It is a great softflame/torch combo and I am _thrilled _to have it. :nod:

But.... the soft flame of the Exodus is _far_ better imho... :dunno:
So when I am working out of my "kit" of gar paraphernalia, I choose the Exodus first.:typing:

.:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Fiddla! Nice haven't seen you in a bit.
> 
> But, +1 - got my EX actually a few days back and I am in love with it. Such great construction, looooove the flame, and hey, the cap flips and makes a wonderful noise... which means I'm constantly clicking it open and closed. And yes, the wife hates that. A lot...[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Mr_mich said:


> Because of this thread i put in a bid on an Xicar Exudus soft flame lighter, just won it for $25. This forum indirectly costs me lots of money :smile:


But look how much you saved...I got that from my wife.



jswaykos said:


> $25 is a great value for an Exodus! I'd have happily paid the full $50. In fact, I was about to but the Monster Mashup just so happened to have 'em on sale that fateful morning. You won't regret it, and because it's guaranteed for life, you've just purchased your last lighter!
> 
> Until you want another one, that is.


If it sparkles plan on getting one.


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

workinghard1713 said:


> I'm interested in buying a nice soft flame lighter. I currently have a Xikar Axia double flame torch but I use the cheap Bics to avoid scorching the foot. I have read a couple of threads out there that recommend the Xikar EX (Exodus), but what do you guys have in rotation or what's on your wishlist under a $150.00.


Another Xikar EX fan! You wont be disappointed, just buy it!


----------



## Chris Rex (Aug 12, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> Because of this thread i put in a bid on an Xicar Exudus soft flame lighter, just won it for $25. This forum indirectly costs me lots of money :smile:


That was you? Bastard! :rant:

eace:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

My ever-torch came in today.....
If it continues to work as well in a yr as it does today
I will be one happy camper.

I really like to lightly toast the foot before using a soft flame.

If you want a torch that does soft/torch...this is a keeper..


----------

